# Czech Live results



## Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

see

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/Czech2009/Live%20Results.html


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations to István - we *finally* got a successful 5x5x5 BLD this year.

My prediction: the floodgates will now open - we'll get lots of successful 5x5x5 BLD solves during the rest of the year. So thanks for getting us started, István!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats to István for the 5x5 BLD solve, and to Bence Barát for beating Erik at 6x6


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 17, 2009)

5x5 BLD is insane! Good job!


----------



## Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

WR SQ1 12.50 single solve Piotr Michal Padlewski


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2009)

Ton, could you post the scramble for it?


----------



## Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

(0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (5,5) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,4) (4,4) (6,0) (-4,2) (4,4) (-4,2) (-4,2) (-2,4)


----------



## Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

Great day 1 WR 

Still problems getting judges , some cubers have no idea that you must help else the cubes get not scrambled. 
As experiment I did not call out for judges in round 2 of square1 , and guess what happened, cubes where left on the table. No one, yes no one was there for more than 5 min to help...Yes I organized this day on my one....tomorrow Milan will help me, with the score taking. 

Needles to say , when feet was starting , the competition almost halted, I had to cancel the unofficial event for this Still lot of fun, but I hope that we can get some discipline... 
Ton


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 17, 2009)

12.31 on WR scramble  That's... pleasing.

This is gonna be a good comp by the looks of things.


----------



## anderson26 (Jul 18, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk 82 second pyraminx solve?!


----------



## watermelon (Jul 18, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Erik Akkersdijk 82 second pyraminx solve?!



Pop(s) perhaps?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 18, 2009)

No offence to Erik but he got owned everywhere but his 4 fav events Megaminx and the 345 are remaining ao hopefully he wins.

Yes I worship him.


----------



## Ton (Jul 18, 2009)

It is nice to be a WCA delegate and organizer, for once I had a good reason to DNS 8 competitors that where late for the event. The 3x3 Mbf had 20 competitors and there where to short on voluntaries to jugde...
I had the choice, to change the event in two groups, change the schedule or just DNS the competitors that failed to come when called. .... 
Seems some cubers do not know me that well, so I DNS two more cubers that failed to come when called. I had to do this , in Czech the cubers fail on discipline. I hope it helps

So do not be late on a event when called at the WC2009....


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations to István - we *finally* got a successful 5x5x5 BLD this year.



Yay István! Congratulations!

Chris


----------



## Rama (Jul 18, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> No offence to Erik but he got owned everywhere but his 4 fav events Megaminx and the 345 are remaining ao hopefully he wins.
> 
> Yes I worship him.



Erm... fail....



Ton said:


> DNS 8 competitors that where late for the event.
> just DNS the competitors that failed to come when called. ....
> I DNS two more cubers that failed to come when called.


+1


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 19, 2009)

Erik won with his best official average of 10.91 and he got the 5x5x5 Single WR but missed the average by .12 seconds .Noooo

Erik rocks


----------



## Ton (Jul 19, 2009)

I wonder how did the live results work?
any feedback?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2009)

Ton said:


> I wonder how did the live results work?
> any feedback?



Worked fine for me. Only issue I saw is that Erik's 5x5 WR was first listed as his first and only solve and later it turned out to have been his fourth. Oh and at the end, the days disappeared from the round list (they started with "FR" etc earlier) so when I wanted to check the Sunday results, I didn't know where to start (and was a bit confused and wondering whether they're still sorted the same way or rearranged so I'd miss results rearranged to the top).

And the "Live Results" link on the top of the live results page points to the registration page.


----------



## Ton (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how did the live results work?
> ...



Ah I see, I had to cleanup the sheet before I send it to Ron, next time I leave the sheet as is.
btw I posted Erik's time as soon as I heard the WR was set, I did not know what solve it was.

Your whish is my command , I restored the days result order


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 19, 2009)

The personal results pages are sort of confusing, with header rows for each event. I think it would look better to have just one header row "1 2 3 4 5 best WR average WR", and then just leave blank the entries that don't apply to a given event.

Other than that it looks great, though I wasn't watching it during the competition.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 19, 2009)

Ton, have you made any significant changes to the script since first putting it up? I started working this weekend again on a version that caches the spreadsheet for faster and less memory intensive display (I just need to fix the individual competitors pages). If you have made changes, I would like to incorporate them and Tim's suggestion.


----------



## Ton (Jul 19, 2009)

I added , to display the local-time of the last post


----------

